# "Abnutzungseffekt"



## DivDax (10. Mai 2004)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich würde gerne wisssen wie man so einen Effekt hinbekommt wie auf folgender Seite ganz oben:
http://www.does.ch

Habe dazu leider kein Tutorial gefunden. 
Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ein wenig auf die Sprünge helfen?


----------



## ShadowMan (10. Mai 2004)

Hi du!

Also ich habe folgende Tutorials zur Auswahl in der Hoffnung das sie dir weiter helfen: 
- Papyrus 
- zerknittertes Papier 
- angesenktes Papier 

Und wenn du googeln würdest, dann würdest du noch viele 100 mehr davon finden 

Ach und die Verschmutzung nennt sich übrigens Grunge. 

Liebe Grüße,
Shadow ;-]


----------



## PEZ (11. Mai 2004)

Ein entsprechender Pinsel könnte hier auch schon weiterhelfen. 

Gruß PEZ


----------

